# Planted tank without soil or artificial light?



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

I am a newbie to keeping planted aquariums. Currently I have a 5.5 gal betta tank with three anubias sp. and a small Java fern. The tank is near an east window, and I am constantly battling algae even tho I partially close the blinds and use rocks to provide additional shade. (are algacides safe to use with bettas???)

I would really like to go for a heavily planted tank, using easy to grow plants, driftwood, and rocks but without soil substrate (just sand) and without artificial light. 

Is this possible to do without creating an algae farm or am I just dreaming? 

I could block the natural light and go with artificial, but that seems to be a waste of energy....any recommendations for setup and plants would e greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

amozahn said:


> I am a newbie to keeping planted aquariums. Currently I have a 5.5 gal betta tank with three anubias sp. and a small Java fern. The tank is near an east window, and I am constantly battling algae even tho I partially close the blinds and use rocks to provide additional shade. (are algacides safe to use with bettas???)
> 
> I would really like to go for a heavily planted tank, using easy to grow plants, driftwood, and rocks but without soil substrate (just sand) and without artificial light.
> 
> ...


I have two gravel planted tanks, but I use an inexpensive gro light from walmart on them, no ferts or CO2, and they are both growing very well. I have Bacopa Caroliniana, Cabomba, Anacharis, and one other plant I'm not quite sure of...another Bacopa of some kind I think...I have not had any problem with algae, and the first tank has been set up a month now. I'm not sure, but I think too much direct sunlight will cause the algae..but, someone with more experience can tell you for sure.

Here is my first 10g planted...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sure it is  
I have a Jar stuffed full of plants with a sand substrate.
It sits by the widow and gets sun everyday, not a single algae in sight. 
If you are seeing algae.. you should either cut down on the photo period or plant more. when the plants are actively growing and outcompete the algae for nutrition, the algae woll stop trying to take over.

here's an idea of it
there is almost no depth to the sand at the bottom, and nothing is rooted. just all mosses, ferns and floaters
fabulously messy tank XD
but when the sun shines through the greenery it's the most mesmerizing wonderland inside...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

When using sunlight you need to have a shorter photoperiod because the light is powerful. Just plant a lot and that should combat algae as Aokashi said.

Your plants in the tank right now really don't need any direct light. THey are super slow growers and will not help battle algae. Cut all direct sunlight from the tank unless you plant with fast growing plants.


----------



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

OMG, your lovely jar proves it can be done!!!


----------



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

*D'oh!*



kfryman said:


> When using sunlight you need to have a shorter photoperiod because the light is powerful. Just plant a lot and that should combat algae as Aokashi said.
> 
> Your plants in the tank right now really don't need any direct light. THey are super slow growers and will not help battle algae. Cut all direct sunlight from the tank unless you plant with fast growing plants.


I thought I had a low light situation because the tank is in an east window and does not get strong light all day...it will be fun filling the new tank with lots of fast growers (which I thought would surely die for lack of light!)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you have a light or no?

Plants do best with an overhead light or they will usually start to grow sideways and it gets funky, but Ao proves it can be done. Just don't get plants like ludwigia or rotala as they do best with overhead light.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yes, go with fast growing lowlight plants. elodea, water wisteria, mosses and duckweed to name a few...

And believe it or not, the light from the window is usually much stronger than your average light bulb and is at the right color temperature for plant and algae growth! Plants should do fairly well with indirect lighting.


----------

